# Cách làm tóc xoăn tại nhà cực dễ dàng và vi diệu



## mai lan (26/7/18)

Một mái tóc xoăn bồng bềnh luôn giúp bạn gái điệu đà, gợi cảm hơn. Không cần ra tiệm, các bạn gái trẻ hiện đang phát cuồng với cách làm tóc xoăn đơn giản tại nhà này.

*Cách làm tóc xoăn đơn giản với những lọn tóc tết*
Bạn muốn một mái tóc xoăn gợn sóng nhỏ lăn tăn như thời Trung Cổ hoặc giống với diễn viên trong phim Game of Thrones, đừng bỏ qua cách làm đơn giản này.



​
Trước tiên là bạn chia tóc thành 4 phần bằng nhau, tương ứng 4 dải dây vải. Xịt một ít nước lên để làm ẩm tóc.

Buộc dải vải vào mỗi lọn tóc ở vị trí chính giữa ở dải, sát với da đầu.

Bắt đầu tết từng phần tóc một. Tết như bình thường, với 1 phần tóc và 2 phần là 2 đầu của dải vải. Tết đến hết đuôi tóc rồi buộc đuôi tóc lại.

Làm tương tự với 3 lọn tóc còn lại. Dùng máy sấy để làm khô tóc trong vài phút.

Ngủ qua đêm, sáng hôm sau tháo dỡ các dải vải ra.

*Cách làm tóc xoăn đuôi bằng kẹp càng cua*
Nếu bạn muốn có những lọn tóc xoăn nhẹ ở đuôi thật tự nhiên tại nhà, đây chính là cách làm đơn giản nhất bạn có thể thực hiện ngay và luôn. Tóc bạn cần đủ dài để có thể thực hiện cách này nhé.



​Đầu tiên bạn hãy chải tóc thật mượt, xịt gel để giữ tóc vào nếp đồng thời giúp tóc định hình được lâu hơn. Cuộn tóc lên cao đỉnh đầu, sau đó xoắn lại và búi tròn. 

Sử dụng các kẹp càng cua nhỏ để cố định phần đuôi tóc. Để như vậy qua đếm, hôm sau tỉnh dậy tháo ra và hưởng thụ thành quả thôi nào.

*Cách làm tóc xoăn đuôi bằng giấy*
Cách làm này khá đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần có những tờ giấy mềm bỏ đi là được. Kiểu tóc này sẽ có những đường sóng nhẹ nhàng tự nhiên, rất hợp để đi chơi hoặc đi biển.

Đặt các tờ giấy xếp nối đuôi nhau, xoắn những tờ giấy lại theo hình trục dài sao cho chặt chẽ và không bị tách rời.

Sau đó quấn nó quanh đầu, để mái tóc xuống dưới. Buộc 2 đầu lại với nhau bằng một chiếc dây nhỏ. Giống như khăn vấn truyền thống của Việt Nam.

Xịt một ít keo lên tóc sau đó chải mượt tóc ra.

Quấn các lọn tóc xung quanh lõi giấy theo chiều từ trái sang phải hoặc ngược lại.

Ngủ qua đêm, sáng hôm sau tỉnh dậy nhẹ nhàng tháo lõi giấy ra.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

